# Do the rfc offer immunes with tx??



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi ladies,
I've just been DX with sever endo after a lap and have been readin up alot.
We've been on the waiting list with the rfc for our Nhs go since June but now that I know what we're dealing with I'm wondering if we will be offered any immunes support with our Nhs tx?
From everything I've read it seems to indicate that our chance of success would be improved if we did have immune tx alongside ivf and possibly if I had a GNrH agonist such as zoladex for a couple of months before tx too.
Does anyone have any knowledge or experience about how the rfc deal with endo ladies?

Also the same question applies for origin too!!

Any insight would be greatly appreciated

Xx
Ducky


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Duckybun
Sorry to hear about your diagnosis of severe endo  We were concerned  after our second failed cycle, that maybe I had immune issues but these were  totally dismissed.  The Drs in the RFC don't take things like immunes into consideration at all.  We were told by different consultants there that there is no concrete basis for the immunotherapy and that they don't do anything to treat it.  However personally, after reading so many stories on here were ladies had repeated failures with ivf/icsi but then when they went to for example CARE in Nottingham or the Lister and had the treatment they went on then to conceive.  The RFC is very one size fits all, they don't tend to deviate much whereas some of the other clinics go out on a limb to check natural killer cells, thyroid function etc...


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi yellow hope,

That's what I thought. It's so disappointing to think that we aren't treated as individuals, especially when there are existing diagnoses. I feel like my Nhs go is wasted already as I really do believe the endo must be causing implantation issues, my tubes are fine, Amh is great, I ovulate regularly but just can't seem to fall pg.
Does anyone know if we can transfer our 1 Nhs go across the water to a clinic that will provide immune tx? I don't even know where would but it might be worth looking into....
Yellowhope, I'm sorry to see you've had 2 bfns, were they both with the rfc? Did you get offered or ask for immune level 1 tests? 
Sorry for the questions! Good luck with your FET

Xx
Ducky


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

I would doubt it ducky, we only get one go whereas other areas in the UK can get as many as three. So I would imagine that it'll depend on the area you live. My DH is Scottish and where he's from they get three. We were looking into moving there but to be entitled we would've had to go onto a waiting list all over again.


----------

